# Halloween Weather 2019



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Time to start jdubbya's favorite thread:devil:

The good news for our area - high of 62, low of 38

Bad news - 59% chance of precipitation, 20% chance of thunderstorms, windy, a little morning rain followed by afternoon and evening showers in some spots. Also cloudy, so not likely to see the moon in the sky.


----------



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

Currently I could go for some rain. It is so hot and miserable here in central Texas. Looks like rain for 30th - 1st of Nov.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

I actually haven't even looked yet, unlike most years. It rained most of the day and night last year, not enough to ruin things but it was a soggy Halloween. Hoping for at least dry this year but it changes so often I'll start worrying the week of. Thanks for the reminder RB lol! One more thing to stress over now!!
OK, had to go check 61 and rain..oh goody!


----------



## Cephus (Sep 10, 2018)

Looking out at the 10 day, we're looking at mid-70s and zero chance of rain. Should be yet another beautiful Halloween. Hasn't rained here on Halloween in more than 50 years.


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

I think that we have had rain at least part of the day on 3 out of the last 5 years
8^(


----------



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

Something I have always thought is weather folks just say rain no matter what. Then right before trick or treating they pop on the tube and say the rain has changed course or dissipated so they can then look like heroes.


----------



## stars8462 (Sep 28, 2008)

Euless Texas
73 during the day with a 75% chance of rain
49 at night with a 25% chance

Its rained miserably the last 2 Halloweens. Not sure I can handle it again this year


----------



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

stars8462 said:


> Its rained miserably the last 2 Halloweens. Not sure I can handle it again this year


Same for me down near Austin. I spent the last year repairing much of my props so they can handle more rain. I was involved with some boat building projects as a kid. With that I used lots of resin this year to seal props so they wouldn't have the same issues if I once again get lots of rain.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Our area now shows high of 61, low of 48, mostly cloudy, but a reduced chance of rain.

Fortunately, we have a lot of skellies and tombstones that can handle just about any kind of weather Mother Nature throws our way (possibly not a hurricane or tornado, though). I've also moved away from old-fashioned papier mache (flour and water) to latex paint mache, which makes for a more water-resistant prop. Animatronics can't go out if it's wet, but we do have a covered front porch that will fit a few, so no matter what, Halloween goes on:jol:


----------



## PirateDex (Jun 25, 2014)

Down here in Florida area shows H83,L62. Hopefully no rain. I just moved down here from Nebraska and the last Halloweens up there had snow flurries that night. I don't mind a nice brisk fall night, but snow is going too far. Though I learned over the years to have a nice pot of chili on hand for the evening. Now I can have an adult frosty beverage instead of hot chocolate.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

High of 57, low of 38 and sunshine. ToTs will be bundled up


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Rain the Sunday and Monday before. A few clouds ... mostly sunny on The Day. 69/48


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Partly cloudy 47/41. Looking decent for our open house/dress rehearsal, mostly sunny 56/42


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Forecast keeps shifting, but looks good so far.


----------



## xredge (Aug 21, 2014)

Looks prettty good here so far just cloudy, mid 40's for the highs and mid 30's for lows


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

High of 51, low of 40. At least there's a 0% chance of snow or ice:googly:


----------



## Cephus (Sep 10, 2018)

Actual forecast pretty much as predicted.


Partly Cloudy69°39°
0%
WSW 9 mph 23%


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

10 day forecast is up. Looks to be unseasonably cool ...highs only in the mid 40's and a low around 30.

Might not be making much spooky ground fog!!

May also have to drag the flammables out of the way and get a fire going!


----------



## mikeythemars (May 10, 2008)

Well, a week out from Halloween the current extended forecast where I am located in the Hudson Valley region of New York is not looking good. It's predicting pretty raw weather (showers and temps in the low 50s). All that stated, forecasts are pretty much useless more than three days out. So I'm not going to yet assume a washout and won't be making a final call on whether to set up my haunt until Monday or Tuesday of next week.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

We're pretty much already planning on what will go out based on rain resistance since the prediction of rain for the 31st in our area has been pretty consistent since we first started checking.


----------



## mroct31 (Nov 10, 2007)

Here in So Cal clear with a high of 79 and a low of 53 but the best news...only 4 mph winds!


----------



## mikeythemars (May 10, 2008)

Sblanck said:


> Something I have always thought is weather folks just say rain no matter what. Then right before trick or treating they pop on the tube and say the rain has changed course or dissipated so they can then look like heroes.


You have a good point about how TV weather forecasters tend to "spin" things to their advantage. I actually hope you are correct this year, because the forecast for the 31st in my area has been getting worse and worse by the day.

I've only had to decide to not set up my haunt due to rain once. But can generalize that at least a third of the Halloweens where I have gone forward with the haunt involved dealing with wet conditions due to precipitation the day before, sprinkles popping up either at the start or end of trick or treating, or in one case heavy rain that came out of nowhere which caused me and my team to have to rush to get props undercover.


----------



## Greg G (Nov 4, 2012)

Here in Cedar Rapids, Iowa, it is forecast to be cloudy, 30% chance or rain/snow, 37 high, 23 low. Hopefully the forecast will get better. Never seen it snow here on Halloween, and that is going to be colder than I've ever seen it.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Aarrgghh! Last weekend before the day, and it’s windy and raining! I can’t do anything but lay out the lighting. It’s supposed to be clear tomorrow but very if-y for the rest of the week. This may not turn out the way I want. 

Stoopid weather.


----------



## mikeythemars (May 10, 2008)

IMHO, the issue with rain isn't so much trying to weather proof props (albeit that is difficult for those of us with animatronic intensive outdoor setups to do). It's the fact rain (particularly in areas where fall temperatures are low) _significantly _lowers TOT turnout.


----------



## Plant 175 (Jan 11, 2017)

We’re talking snow here on Halloween! Have not seen that on Halloween for about 20 years.


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

They just updated our forecast to give [now 3 inches!] of snow on the 30th and a low of 20ºF on Halloween night. That would tie a record low from 1993.


----------



## mikeythemars (May 10, 2008)

For those of us in the Northeast who do outdoor haunts, this is turning out to be one of the most nail biter weather situations we have ever faced.

The most succinct description I have heard from a forecaster of what the weather situation will be like here on the 31st is "_unsettled_". That's in essence is code for "_we suspect there will possibly be some precipitation on Halloween, but are not exactly sure how much or what time of day it may happen_."

If you dig deeper, that vagueness reflects differences between what various weather models are predicting will happen with the the eastwardly moving low pressure front that is presently over the midwest. Some models say it will work it's way into the northeast this week, whereas others state it will dissipate or veer more northerly. The bottom line is the northeast may or may not get significant rain on the 31st, but it increasingly looks like we may end up having no way of knowing until the day of.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

The Weather Channel has been saying rain since last week. I've kinda blocked them out and was hoping for a change but they are sticking to it and so has the local news channel. 

It looks like we are going to have rain day and night with a high in the 70's in our area. I already have a rain plan - All the electronic props will be on the porch. I have the webs in the front yard and can put some tombstones up with the lighting. The show will still go on.

Haven't had a washout in years. Guess we were due.


----------



## mikeythemars (May 10, 2008)

The forecasters in my area are currently stating "possibility of spot showers" during the day, with a much higher probability of steady rain "late in the evening", They aren't stating what they define as late, which doesn't surprise me. In my experience, meteorologists tend to pad their forecasts of precipitation by predicting it will start earlier than it actually will. Or put another way, they know people be will be annoyed if it starts raining or snowing earlier than they predicted, but will generally give them a pass if the bad weather arrives later than they said it would. I normally close my haunt by 8:30, so if the forecasts here don't change further or in particular imply the real rain issue is going to be late on Thursday night, I may be willing to roll the dice and set up.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Connecticut ain't looking so great. Supposed to rain for the remainder of this week with 100% chance for HEAVY rain on Halloween.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

It's going to be raining. 

sigh

I'll do what I can ... but that means that, since it's a Thursday and rain, we won't get many ToTs. And my wispy ghosts will look more like wet dishrags.


----------



## mikeythemars (May 10, 2008)

Terrormaster said:


> Connecticut ain't looking so great. Supposed to rain for the remainder of this week with 100% chance for HEAVY rain on Halloween.


Things for your neighbor to the south in New York don't look any better, with underground weather showing precipitation for this week peaking on Thursday (with intermittent rain during the day and steady rain at night).

And as I and others here have pointed out, the issue isn't just props and animatronics getting potentially damaged if subjected to all that moisture, it's the fact rain is going absolutely kill TOT turnout. The one other year I can recall our having this sort of "total washout" forecast, we had a grand total of three small (and soaked) TOT groups showing up at our door -- _who all asked me why I hadn't set up my haunt_  -- and I'll be surprised if we even see that many this year.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Death's Door said:


> It looks like we are going to have rain day and night with a high in the 70's in our area. I already have a rain plan - All the electronic props will be on the porch. I have the webs in the front yard and can put some tombstones up with the lighting. The show will still go on.
> 
> Haven't had a washout in years. Guess we were due.


We're going with a rain plan as well - Move a couple of the animatronic props to the covered front porch; let any old papier mache props have a rest this year; and fill the yard with our skellies, skulls, fake jackos, and weatherproof tombstones.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

mikeythemars said:


> Things for your neighbor to the south in New York don't look any better, with underground weather showing precipitation for this week peaking on Thursday (with intermittent rain during the day and steady rain at night).
> 
> And as I and others here have pointed out, the issue isn't just props and animatronics getting potentially damaged if subjected to all that moisture, it's the fact rain is going absolutely kill TOT turnout. The one other year I can recall our having this sort of "total washout" forecast, we had a grand total of three small (and soaked) TOT groups showing up at our door -- _who all asked me why I hadn't set up my haunt_  -- and I'll be surprised if we even see that many this year.


Exactly. And we do full size bars because we only get 40-50 ToTs in our neighborhood on a good night. Looks like I'll be pawning them off at work this year.


----------



## mikeythemars (May 10, 2008)

People in my community have been contacting me about whether my haunt would happen this year, and when I indicated the heavy precipitation on 10/31 was just not going to allow that, a suggestion was made to move it to 11/1, which I readily accepted. . The forecast then is for dry and clear conditions. I actually think the motivation for the "reschedule" wasn't simply to accomodate me, but instead to alleviate the concerns of many local parents. Given the forecasts here for 10/31 are now predicting high winds and thunderstorms, I can see why they were looking for a justification to "move" the date of Halloween activities.


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Sarasota, FL
Thursday 7:00 PM /10/31/2019
Clear

*82 F/C*

Precipitation: 5%

Humidity: 77%

Wind: 6%


----------



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

Evening showers tonight
Down to freezing which is unusual for central Texas
Sunshine and patchy clouds on Halloween
I will not bother with my fog chiller this year.
Of course the next few days will be beautiful.
I suppose that will be helpful as I tear down and make notes on items that will need repair. I was looking back and its been three years since I had a dry Halloween.


----------



## xredge (Aug 21, 2014)

Rain everyday through Friday and throw in snow at night. 

Had plans on setting some of my Campground haunt up this year but that's not happening. Its going to stay with the Ghost shadow light on the house and a couple of Inflatables. Had just gotten another one that came today when the minion dies but was able to fix it, don't think that one will go up as I don't need another one to let dry out.
Figure might get 15 or so TOT now, live at the end of a cul-de-sac and driveway is long and curves so not many will come my way


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

Looks like the weather service oversold/under delivered us a bit (seems to happen a lot as they are trying to make everything seem "EXTREME!!") 

Our 3" of snow turned out to be a light dusting, sunny and temps up to 45ºF this afternoon, so the snow won't last long and temps closer to 40ºF for ToT time, instead of 20º!


----------



## mikeythemars (May 10, 2008)

Weather here today in northern Westchester County in New York is turning out pretty much as predicted, with soaking rains starting last night and steady but continuing light to medium rain all morning so far. Detailed predictions by the local forecasters are for the rain to intermittently continue into the mid to late afternoon and then get heavier right around 5PM (read: right at start of what in normal conditions would be prime TOT time). Expectations by pretty everyone in the area is that TOT turnout will be low, due to not just the rain but also the fact the ground here is saturated, with large amounts of wet leaves everywhere making for mucky, slippery footing. The only positive note is that temps are predicted to be above normal (high 60s). However, 'm not optimistic that in and itself is going to get people out. Lastly, from what I have heard almost all the local haunters with outdoor setups around here have thrown in the towel in terms of going forward with their haunts this year, due to all the above issues I've mentioned.


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Cold wet snow here.
Not a lot of snow, but plenty of wet.
Will probably make a real mess of things, 
and keep the TOT count down.
Make me sad.
But it does mean there may be lots of left over candy.


----------



## Grizzelda (Oct 2, 2019)

Well Halloween is a bust this year. All of that work for naught. 3" of snow and it is still coming here in SE Wisconsin. Looks far more like Christmas than Halloween. I can't even see the pumpkins outside. Perhaps I will play one of the AtmosFX Christmas displays... Sigh...............


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Rain, Rain, and more Rain! Ugh!


----------



## Grizzelda (Oct 2, 2019)

A Jack Skellington kind of day. Anyone have any candy canes to pass out?


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

*Kernersville nc wash out. Tornado warnings, heavy rain, lighting, very disapointed.*

Oh well. I've got time to get ready for next year.


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

Cold here 34 with 23 degree windchill, at least the rain has stopped 
Quite windy so no outdoor movie tonight
So probably no tot's
Me and my ghoul will just past the time with a movie,fireplace and veggie soup


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Very cold.
Sloppy wet snow.
And so far, no TOTs at all.
And we bought extra candy this year.
Not a good thing for a pair of diabetics to have in the house.
Oh Well...
Maybe next year will be better.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Thunderstorms and tornado watch. Rain held off until our last visitor was leaving.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

We dodged a bullet on Halloween night. The three days preceeding were picture perfect with chilly, clear nights and nice partly sunny days. Halloween day, as predicted, was rainy and we were tracking a large rain front that was moving very slowly. We had a couple breaks but about half hour before TOT began it started pouring with high wind gusts. I went so far as to suggest to lewlew that we shut it down and cancel the event for this year but he encouraged me to wait a bit and that it looked to be clearting. About 20 minutes before TOT, the rain stopped and the wind gusts died down. It was actually a very nice Halloween night with cool temps and a little breeze. Weather is always our biggest stressor but we were very fortunate this year. The wind did pick up during the night but we didn't sustain any damage and it stayed dry so we had two decent days to tear everything down and pack away.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

jdubbya said:


> The wind did pick up during the night but we didn't sustain any damage and it stayed dry so we had two decent days to tear everything down and pack away.


You were lucky - we tore down in pouring rain and got soaked. Nothing like having a bunch of dripping wet, rained-on skellies and tombstones entering your house:googly: Good thing we have a dehumidifier in the basement.


----------

